# Why are my templates ripping when I pull them up???



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Just when I thought that making rhinestone templates was the most fun ever.....

now I'm about to throw this equipment out the window!! It's so fun and then it's so frustrating.

I have another order from one that I had already made. So I had the template already. But I was never completely happy with it (I think I may be too much of a perfectionist to do this), so I re-did the template.

All I did was make the hole size a tiny bit smaller (2.3 to 2.1) because my holes were really too big, and I moved the last letter down a bit, because I thought it was not completely even.

Now when I put my template down on the counter and pull it up to remove the holes, several of the letters are ripping out like the holes are too close together to have enough material in between them.

But they look fine on my monitor! And the holes are a little smaller than they were before; I would understand if I had made the holes bigger!

I have adjusted the settings on my cutter just a little from the last time I cut this particular template, but I have cut several others successfully since changing the settings.

What's wrong??? I cut it a second time just to make sure I didn't pull it up too many times, or something, but it tore again on the first try.

Can anyone help please? Thanks!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

When you resized your holes, how did you do it? Did you do them individually or did you do them all at one time? What system(program) are you using to make your designs? Sometimes with some of my programs I have run into a problem where I have changed the size of the holes all at one time and it has changed the entire size of the design. That may be what is happening in your case. Also I usually try to have the design drawn out on paper first to make sure that the holes are not too close or I don't have a problem with placement of any of the holes. You may try that and see if that helps.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Leap..send me the file...to my personal email..and I will cut the same and see what happens. What size stone are you using...swarzoski or Korean..? Have you tried putting the material in the refrigerator for 15 seconds or so..?and then pull briskly...not just teeny bit at a time..
But let me try cutting and see...you are using DAS material right?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I know the problem, 
lets see if i have this right
1. you cut your template
2. you took off the backer and attached it to your counter to weed it
3, you pulled the material off the counter and tore your template.

ok 
here is the problem, if you would have left your holes spaced farther apart, there was more rubber between the holes,, 

so when you placed the holes closer together,, there is very lil space between the holes

when you attached this template to a cutting matt or other object (counter) and pull up there is not enought rubber betweent the holes to pull it off the counter or cutting matt and the holes will tear,, 

I have written this many times on here, and i am so glad this is brought up, it is a real problem,, 
if you want to make your holes close and beautiful , you will not be able to weed on the counter or cut on a cutting matt,,
if you leave your holes spaced far apart,, you will be fine,, 
I hope this makes sense,, 
Filled designs are the worst on tearing but the most awesome designs as well 

The issue lies in the spacing of the holes,, i personally do not pull my template to weed, i do not want distorted and torn holes and I do want close spacing,, I hand weed every template,to insure I have the hole I started with.
I am so sorry i did not see this earlier I am not on alot any more, but if you have any questions i can answer,, and i am not around please email, me,, 
If this does not make sense to you I will be glad to give you a visual


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for your helpful answers, everyone. You gave me some new things to consider and tweak. I appreciate the help. I have worked on the things you guys suggested, and also changed a couple of cutter settings and it seems to be working the right way again. I also spread my holes further out.

I'll consider hand-weeding next time I have something with holes close together. I would never have considered that. I'm always trying to take the lazy way out. haha. But I could certainly do that if it solved the problem.

And Charles.....you are too kind. I am not going to ask you to do that for me, but you sure are nice to offer it. 

Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Leap,, 
this info you have posted will help others when they run into it, thank you for posting it.
glad we could all help you..


----------

